# K9 Poisoned



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/cnn-news/20914391/detail.html


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I thought police K9s were supposed to live INSIDE with their handlers?

This is just another reason why NO dogs should be kept outside unsupervised.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Blame the victim. 

I am sorry, but when someone goes out of their way like this to attack your dog, they can figure out things to do to the dog even if it is not sleeping in a kennel. 

It has to make you wonder though. If the people were home, the dog should have alerted to a stranger coming and dropping antifreeze around. Unless the dog alerts at every bird or squirrel, then the people, just sat around in the house not bothering to notice that the dog was going berzerk outside? 

If the dog DOES alert at every bird or squirrel, maybe there is a reason the dog was poisoned -- not saying it is ok, but if that is the case, maybe they should look close to home. 

Nobody should allow their animal to be a nuisance, not service dogs, not police dogs. If the dog's barks go unnoticed by their owners, then maybe the neighbors are fed up and know that there is no recourse, the dog being a police dog. Insane to poison it though as well as mean. 

Years ago, a husky three doors down from my parents house used to keep me up night after night with this high pitched yap. I literally yapped all night. I fantasized taking my bow over there and putting an end to it. When a dog is such a nuisance that people cannot sleep something is wrong. 

If they were not home, then they should have checked on the dog when they got home. 

I wonder if it is possible that the family left antifreeze where the dog could get it and they are afraid to own up to it.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> I wonder if it is possible that the family left antifreeze where the dog could get it and they are afraid to own up to it.


By hanging a soaked, dripping rag over the kennel? Doesn't sound likely. Someone could have done that while no one was home as well.

Hope they can find the individual who did this.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

So the dog gets to suffer because the cop leaves him outside to bark at night. I think a neighbor had probably had enough.
How do you get a police officer to shut his dog up? He has all the power in this situation.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

actually, I know that our local Police K9s have to be kenneled outside. It's Dept Policy. They are considered equipment and the officer can lose his job if the dog is inside the house. They are NOT to be treated as pets was what our local officer (a friend) told us. He would have LOVED to bring her inside, but would have lost his job.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Leaving the dog (I'm referring to police dogs) in the kennel is generally guided by two factors. 1. Some dogs are just not good house dogs. 2. some handlers don't want the dog in the house. It's generally the handler's choice guided by whether or not the dog is adaptable to the house. Someone made the statement; "How do you get a police officer to shut his dog up? He has all the power in this situation." Again, it's my experience, police departments are very sensitive to citizen complaints. Continuing complaints about a dog being a nuisance because of barking would not be tolerated with the departments, including mine, that I am familiar with. There are means to quite the dog, I'm sure they could be investigated. Unfortunately this is not the first police dog to be poisoned at home. Chances are it won't be the last. All we can do, like every other citizen, is the best we can to protect ourselves and our property. I would imagine now the handler/police officer is also concerned about his family. After all, whoever did this was on or at minimum very close proximity to his property. That would be a concern to me. 

DFrost


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What this says to me is that police dogs are not immune to the animosity they feed when they are left to be a nuisance. There is on major difference. This event will be investigated. 

If you or I called the sherriff and showed them a rag of antifreeze pushed into our dog's kennel, well, they may come out, and stick their toe in the dirt and shrudge and make a few notes, and that is the last you or I would hear about it.

As for police dogs kenneled outside and nuisance barking, in our town, there is a deputy that has a dog or two. When I walk my dog that way it went berzerk. I avoid the area for the most part because I like to walk in the wee hours of the morning when most of the world wants to sleep. 

Anyway, the last time I ventured that way, I noticed they put up privacy fence. I could still hear the dog (I did not have a dog with me). But I do not think it was quite as bad. 

If a police officer lives in his vehicle eight hours a day with his dog, the dog is getting mor people time than most of our dogs get. Coming home and being kenneled is not hard on such a dog. It is the norm. 

I do not see the problem being that the dog is kept kenneled. If the dog barks constantly, I see that as a problem. Mostly though whoever attacked the dog is the villian in this.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:What this says to me is that police dogs are not immune to the animosity they feed when they are left to be a nuisance. There is on major difference. This event will be investigated.


Did I miss something that said the dog was a nuisance? If not I feel that it is far more likely that the poor dog was targeted because he was a canine officer.



> Quote: As for police dogs kenneled outside and nuisance barking, in our town, there is a deputy that has a dog or two. When I walk my dog that way it went berzerk. I avoid the area for the most part because I like to walk in the wee hours of the morning when most of the world wants to sleep.


That sounds like it is his personal dogs. I think David was referring to departmental canines.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, they are his k9s. 

I am not sure if the sherriff's department owns the dogs or if the deputy owns his police dog. I think the department does. However, when the k9 our village (which happens to be the county seat, so the sherriff is located here as well) got a better job in a neighboring city the dog went with him, eventhough it was funded by the village. 

I was saying that the department or the deputy did do something to relieve the situation somewhat. But the dog is still outside and it is still barking. 

Criminals attack police dogs, often by sabotaging them with drugs. Finding drugs is dangerous work for the dog. I have a hard time believing a criminal would go to an officer's home to poison his dog. It is just so much more believeable that an irate neighbor had had enough of his neighbor's dogs. 

People are human beings. Police officers are neighbors are. Just because your neighbor is a police officer, it does not mean he is a model citizen. Just because a neighbor is a police officer, another neighbor can still get fed up enough to do something drastic. I find it far easier to believe than some idiot criminal looking up all the police officers, finding one that has a dog, and finding out where he lives, stalking him to find a time when the dog will be home/kenneled, and they are unlikely to hear the dog alert to the approach of a trespasser, and then soaking a rag in antifreeze and poisoning the animal.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you don't have to look to hard to find a Police K-9.. the big SUV labeled POLICE parked in the driveway is an easy clue. plus, most criminals know EXACTLY where the cops live.

we lived in the middle of the country. Hubby was a cop in a town about 10 miles away. We had people shooting at our house because a cop was in now in the neighborhood. vandalism, etc etc.

believe me, the drug world knows where the K9 lives. and they WILL do whatever is necessary to take the dog out.

yes, could have been a neighbor, but don't see that that makes it any better. sadly, there might have been nothing the cop could do about the dog barking. Our local PD doesn't allow the dogs to be brought inside. If so, the officer could lose his job. Our friend had to get a letter from the vet and take it before the county counsel to get approval to allow his dog to exercise while off-duty. Of course, that didn't apply to the other k9s either.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: People are human beings. Police officers are neighbors are. Just because your neighbor is a police officer, it does not mean he is a model citizen. Just because a neighbor is a police officer, another neighbor can still get fed up enough to do something drastic. I find it far easier to believe than some idiot criminal looking up all the police officers, finding one that has a dog, and finding out where he lives, stalking him to find a time when the dog will be home/kenneled, and they are unlikely to hear the dog alert to the approach of a trespasser, and then soaking a rag in antifreeze and poisoning the animal.


My point being Sue is that we don't know. When I read your post I read it as the dog WAS being a nuisance and had to re read the posts prior to see if that had been alleged.

Unfortunately I have no problem believing that this dog was targeted solely because of his job.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think there are a lot of dogs poisoned each year by irate neighbors. Local law enforcement will do nothing about those cases. It doesn't make the news. 

This case though, because it is a K9, it will make the news, and it will be investigated.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Wouldn't this be attempted murder of a police officer? Aren't K-9's protected in the same manner as human officers?


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerraactually, I know that our local Police K9s have to be kenneled outside. It's Dept Policy. They are considered equipment and the officer can lose his job if the dog is inside the house. They are NOT to be treated as pets was what our local officer (a friend) told us. He would have LOVED to bring her inside, but would have lost his job.


Then why aren't they kenneled at the police station, or boarding facility?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

because, like the vehicle, it must be with the officer at all times. At the time, our friend was the only K9 officer on the dept. So, even on vacation, he was on call 24/7. That's the main reason they aren't kept at the station. It would be impossible to respond to emergencies if you had to drive to the other side of the county (over 500 sq miles) to get the dog, then back to the other side to do an investigation.

he wasn't allowed to drop her at a boarding facility either. It was a huge process to get someone vetted to come by and feed her if he was going to be out of town. Took about 4 weeks to get someone approved and through the background check. Needless to say, he didn't go out of town much.

When off duty, he wasn't allowed to take her out of her kennel at ALL. He fought through the County Court (makes the decisions) to be allowed to exercise her off duty. Had to bring affidavits from the vet and lots of stuff.. otherwise, if he was on vacation for 2 weeks, she never left her kennel. Imagine that for a high energy working dog! Sadly, he no longer works for that dept. He tried to adopt her as she was being retired, but they put her down. Said it would be illegal to sell police equipment that couldn't be made available to the general public. That's a big part of the reason that he left the dept. She had been his dog her entire life. Too old to get in and out of the SUV, but lots of life left in her.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Dainerra, how awful is that???? OMG. I've been so blind since I just assumed all police dpts were the same when it came to K-9 officers - retire with the handler! WOW. How cruel to put an officer of the law down when they finish their job! 

This whole case with this poisoned dog still just gets me this morning. The cruelty of humans. We all need to stay vigilant with our own babes.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

robert, he was in the process of leaving the dept. She was about 10 (I think) and had been getting a touch of arthritis the last few years. Out of his own pocket he bought a step for her to get in and out of the truck, then upgraded it to a ramp. The dept kept it when he left, said since it was attached to the vehicle it was now county property!

but, they had no one else interested in being a k9. Only 1 guy who had been kicked out before for beating the dog for chasing his chickens. (another k9 that was later put down for aggression issues. probably coz the guy had a habit of beating the crap out of it for any reason. became very people aggressive)

anyway, they decided to retire her. he offered to buy her, but was told that since she wouldn't be able to be offered to the general public that it would be favoritism and open them up to legal action. so they put her down. it really cemented his decision to leave the SO.
They did tell him that he could keep her if he kept his position at the dept. but would have to give her back if he later left for another job.
blackmail and dept politics....


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosWouldn't this be attempted murder of a police officer? Aren't K-9's protected in the same manner as human officers?


No, a police service dog (or any police service animal) is not afforded the same protection as a human. Someone asked why dogs aren't kenneled at the police station. In some (and it is a dwindling number) cases they are. That is not the most used practice because of cost. It's much cheaper to have the dog kenneled at the officer's home. 

DFrost


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosWouldn't this be attempted murder of a police officer? Aren't K-9's protected in the same manner as human officers?


I believe in some states there are charges for injuring or killing a Police dog. How serious and what exactly the charge is will, of course, depend on each state. They are not considered equal to a human Police officer anywhere that I know of.
In Canada, there is no charge for injuring or killing a Police dog. In this case, it would be the same charge of animal cruetly as if it were any other dog. Penalty- a fine. 

While I do not doubt things like what Dainerra described happens, I hope people do not get a bad idea of all Police K9 units. Not all are like that. 
My DH's K9 partner is very much part of the family. He does have an outside kennel, and should be living in it as per policy, however, he does sleep indoors with us (long story but it took awhile for the kennel to be built and he became accustomed to sleeping in the house. He whines alot if let outside at night, we do not want to disturb the neighbors so he comes in). 
There are a few reasons I have been given for keeping the outside, the biggest one is acclimitization (sp?). 
It would not be practical to house him at the office because our area is so large, sometimes a 20-30 minute drive lights and sirens to some areas. Others can be even further(and we are located centrally). Driving to the office first then responding would take even more time. 
He does come in the house, interact with our other dogs, comes camping, hiking, whatever trip we go on with our own dogs. We do kennel him when we go away. The lady who runs the kennel is very much a GSD person and has become a close friend. She takes all the Police dogs. 
The dogs here retire with the handler. A nearby force also used to PTS their retired dogs, but the handlers fought and won the right to keep them.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think this is another case where the rules have to be the same country wide within reason. It is ridiculous that these dogs aren't protected as valuable employees and assets. NOT EVERY DOG CAN DO WHAT THEY DO DAY IN AND DAY OUT. These dogs are special cases and should be treated as such. If there were prior noise complaints, obviously they weren't addressed and the dog suffered for it. As to not having them inside, fine but give them the proper home and housing they deserve so that nobody- irate neighbor or criminal can get to them. It is insane that they get no respect. Look at how much help they were during 9/11!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree, Police dogs should be kenneled within a locked yard. It should not be easy to access a police dog's kennel. And if someone does, they should certainly be guilty of breaking an entering on top of cruelty or whatever. 

But I do not think that a crime against a police dog should be weighed any differently than a crime against your dog or my dog. 

Everyone says these dogs give their lives and do so much and all that stuff, but the fact is these dogs are having the time of their lives doing what they were trained for and love. They have a better life than most pet dogs. Their bodies and brains are kept active and they are with the person they care most about many hours each day. 

It is true that they are expensive and a lot of money goes into their training and there are only so many dogs that have the capability to do what they do.

Still, they are not loved any more by their people than the next person with a pet. Any dog that is poisoned should be investigated and a crime against a pet should be considered more weighty than a crime against property. Attacking someone's pet is as painful as attacking their person and many abusive people do this in order to torture the people they are exercising power over.


----------

